# How bad is pig feed for goats?



## Sylverfly

I'm very careful about making sure my goats only eat goat feed, but lately they are being impossible! They are determined to eat pig feed! scaling walls to get in the pig stalls, picking "locks" to get at the feed in the storage room, sneaking it out of the scoop on the the way to the pig dish even. If I could figure out how to get them interested in gold and get them to fort Knox I'd be rich for sure. I've heard pig feed is bad for goats but how bad? They just get a lick or two and seem satisfied with that, this is a new development but they were exposed to a buck so could be pregnant. Is this a weird pregnancy craving or maybe a nutritional deficiency issue? What exactly makes it so bad for them anyway? would a few tablespoons at feeding be ok to let them have? Its an organic sow/pig feed thats nearly powder.

The goats get grass hay, alfalfa pellets, BOSS, sweet grain mix made at the same place, carrots, beets, apples, pine trees, baking soda, loose minerals, mineral block, and vitamin E. Is there something else I should give them?


----------



## Southern by choice

I know nothing about pig feed but as far as the nutrition...
One thing we have found with the organic feeds (for goats) and this is why we don't use them, is the Calcium Phosphorus ratio is way way way off.
Of course there are different organic feeds and I am not suggesting it is all, but the ones we have looked into did not have great values, too many things were off.

You may want to look at the labeling and see if they are lacking anything... other than that goats are brats. If they even think another animal is getting something different they want that.


----------



## M.L. McKnight

Pig feed isn't really bad for goats, it is usually just made of stuff that goats don't need. Acidosis may become a problem if they eat too much and corn isn't really good for bucks but if your herd is just being true to their kind, sneaking out, scaling walls and inventing new ways to give you a headache- then I'd say they are just being nosy goats. I keep bungee cords on my feed bins because my goats tried doing the same thing as yours.


----------



## jk47

If the feed is medicated then it might be bad for them depending on what's in it


----------



## Gerard Dawn

It depends on the feed, off course there's pig food that won't be good for goats, but again there is some food that would be suitable for other animals besides pigs.

My advice would be that you check the ingredients to see if they are any that won't be suitable for goats in the pigs feed.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Be careful with it.  Goats have sensitive systems and we have all seen folks on here lose animals because they got into another animals food.  I doubt a pinch would hurt but it would be best to just make sure it doesn't happen.


----------



## treeclimber233

One way to keep from being mobbed at feeding time is get a bucket you can put a lid on and snap it on.  The goats are getting "rewarded" for bad behavior by getting a taste of feed every time they mob you. If you have a lid on the bucket and they don't get a taste they will eventually stop.  Well at least that works for me.


----------

